# collars that light up



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i want to buy one of those collars that light up or maybe a vest that lights up. anybody usuing one of these or anything like this? where can i buy them? thanks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a reflective vest for Kenya. It's for walking after dark in the winter.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I found a light up leash at wal-mart. It was in ASPCA packaging, I got it for agility class, since in the summer we'd practice outside and throw the leashes in the dark grass.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have so many things that light up, if I put them all on one dog they'd look like a Christmas tree!








You can buy most of the things below at Amazon but I bought them at various places online or in hardware stores...


I have:









"Puplight" collar light- Works very well, projects light like a flashlight using LEDs so it is more visible than many of the products I've tried.










Pet Strobe- Round light that hangs off collar. Works ok unless the dog has long fur.










LED dog collar- plastic tube collar with tiny lights inside all the way around. Didn't put off much light, was blocked by neck fur.










Pendant light/blinker- Put off very little light. Not worth it.










Ruffwear Lighted Lab Coat- Lights all the way down both sides were very visible and the coat itself was brightly colored with reflective strips. The EL wire doesn't put out huge amounts of light but it does make the dog very visible.


Glow Dog "running jacket"- Does not glow, but the WHOLE vest is made of special highly reflective material. If any light hits it (especially headlights) it appears to be glowing brightly. The photo below is of the vest in the dark when the camera flash hit it. The vest is bright orange in the light.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Kenya is looking good in her vest. i want one that lights up. yesterday my GF and i are in the woods with the Grey Hound and the Shep. there's 17 dogs with their humans playing in this field. we gather there everyday. 

now it's dark and everybody is leaving. we make it back to our car. i tell Loki to sit and stay. i walk around the car to help my GF and the Grey Hound in. i return to the drivers side and Loki is gone. i didn't panic because i figured he ran back to the field. i called for him and out of the dark here he comes. i gave him a ear full because i did tell him to sit and stay. at that point i said to my GF lets get something that lights up for him. i don't need anything that lights up for the Grey Hound because she's never off the leash. now that i think about it, i can't buy the Shep something that lights up without buying the Grey hound something that lights up.

thanks Liesje.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good idea. now i'm going to find a leash that lights up also.
thanks.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Many of us in my area use the Aurora Lites collar. They have a blue light and are highly visable. I would not take my dog on a night search without mine. They cost a little more but are well worth the money.

http://www.auroralites.com/


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that is funny, your dogs would look like a X-mas tree if you put all of your lights on one dog. my GF read your post and cracked up. i'm going to take a closer look at the Ruffwear lab coat.

thanks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so far Aurora Lite is in the lead.

thanks.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a Visiglo collar and boy is it bright!!!
http://visiglo.com/

I have the one with the green light and I love it! My dog is solid black and in the dark she can be impossible for me to see, especially because I have poor night vision. This collar makes it so that she can't disappear in the dark. I love it!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use these too. Mine puts off a LOT of light! Makes me wanna have a seizure if I look at it too long! The vest Kenya wears has a D-ring on the back and I clip a blinker to that.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

That is a nice looking vest. Does it come in another colour - thinking brighter for fall walks so she doesn't blend in with nature.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine
> ...
> 
> 
> ...


I have these for Misha and Chaos - they work pretty well if people are coming at you. Mine were only 3.50 each, so pretty inexpensive.

I REALLY like the vest! I'm going to go look at them....

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Glow Dog stuff is great - they have collars, leashes, vests, bandanas, and a scrunchie type collar that you can just pop over their head - great with plushier coats because it won't disappear in their fur. http://www.night-gear.com/illuminating-gear/HI-VIS-PETWEAR.htm?gclid=CODRyt2epZgCFRKLDQodW3xgnQ 

Everything comes in a variety of colors, and they all reflect headlights. They wouldn't help if you're in a field or park away from cars, but they're great for walking near roads. There are a couple of other items on that link that will work for dark places anywhere, even when there are no lights to reflect.


----------



## extremegiants (Mar 16, 2008)

Where did you get Kenya's vest from?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have glow dog vests -- used them in WYoming when we walked (every night) in a rural subdivision with no sidewalks - they made us visible to the cars. I carry them when traveling in case we break down at night and need to walk along the road. I also have a jacket for me from Glow Dog. (I also try to remember to take it along on trips - same purpose.) 
I have collar flashers (they're good for turning loose dogs in the backyard. You can get them quite cheaply as holloween closeouts. I also have two varieites of lighted collars - one I got at WalMart on close-out, one I got after christmas last year (2007) at PetCo -- first one is better than last one for visibility but both would work for "back yard" after dark apps.


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

We have the Aurroa Lite collars too -- they are great. The "battery pack" is large on the collar, but they work well. We actually have put them on the dogs, let them run in our fenced in backyard at night just to watch them play.

The neighbors probably think we're waiting for the "mother ship" to land, but that's ok, we love watching them!


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

Middle -- I have a question about the glow vests. Do they reflect when headlights hit, or do they just have a light glow?

We really could use these, as our subdivision has no street lights, and we also travel frequently. I always worry about a break-down and these sound like something to have for a couple of purposes.

Thanks for any info/input you have!

Sue


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry -- if I would have read the entire post, I would have seen they are reflective!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm not sure I see much of a difference between the Aurora Lite and this one that I got from PetsMart. Same features; steady glow or blinking, and 1/4 the price.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2811716


----------

